# Badge Center Fell Off?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a picture somewhere which I can upload when I'm at home, but has anyone ever had the center section (the normally gold part, which I had plasti-dipped black a couple years back) fall off the car? The chrome portion of the bowtie with the inset area for the center portion appears to glue into is still attached to the vehicle - just missing the center section, so now it's all chrome/silver, instead of chrome/black. The center section fell off late last year.

Does GM sell a black center section? If I can avoid having to plasti-dip it, that saves me a step.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Check ebay swear I've seen them on there


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I have a picture somewhere which I can upload when I'm at home, but has anyone ever had the center section (the normally gold part, which I had plasti-dipped black a couple years back) fall off the car? The chrome portion of the bowtie with the inset area for the center portion appears to glue into is still attached to the vehicle - just missing the center section, so now it's all chrome/silver, instead of chrome/black. The center section fell off late last year.
> 
> Does GM sell a black center section? If I can avoid having to plasti-dip it, that saves me a step.


They used to. You might find a used one. Or you can be like me...


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

9374 7683 Front Grille Black Emblem Badge Cover for 2013 2014


----------



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

Yep happened on my 2013 LTZ.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

-loki- said:


> 9374 7683 Front Grille Black Emblem Badge Cover for 2013 2014


Perfect - that looks like exactly what I need. Don't even need to remove the chrome portion, this looks to just stick on just like the gold one.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

And I worked so hard to swap one of these from a bumper to another, it didn't want to come off!! LOL


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Let me know how it works if you get it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Will do - I noticed all the ones on eBay are shipping from South Korea - I'm checking with my friends who work at GM to see if they can get it internally for cheaper.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey did you ever pick these up?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope! I meant to, but it was winter so I wasn't in too much of a rush.

Well, now it's not and I have lots of time. Probably should order one!


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I ended up using some rustoleum and painted over mine with a tiny brush. Bought a carbon vinyl kit, but it was junk.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looking more at the picture...the center section didn't look correct for the Cruze, though it does look like it fits.

The Cruze had a center portion that was entirely flat - this one looks like the textured one on my Volt:


----------

